# Steuerstromkreis



## Walter S. (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.*vde*    

Ich bin dabei einen Schaltschrank für Pumpenstationen zu konstruieren.

In den neuen Schränken sollen mehrere Betriebsmittel auf DC 24V installiert werden (Ultraschallsensoren, Steuerung, Schütze, Meldeleuchter und Softstarter (Ansteuerung & Auswertung)).

Den Steuerungsstromkreis wollte ich wie folgt aufbauen:

1. sep. Fi/LS Kombination
2. Steuertrafo 230V/230V Sec.-Seite geerdet und mit Sicherung bestückt
3. Hinter dem Steuertrafo wollte ich ein DC USV System einbauen.
    Eingang 230V Sec.-Seite 24V DC mit einer Pufferzeit von ca. 5h.

Das System wird nur dafür verwendet um die Steuerung sowie die Alamierung (Anzeige, GSM Modem) am Leben zu erhalten.

Zu meinen Fragen.

1. Wird ein Steuertrafo überflüssig, wenn ein DC USV System 
    installiert wird? (Ich bin der Meinung NEIN)

2. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit sollchen Systemen gemacht?
   (Ich verarbeite diese zum ersten Male)

3. Sind besondere Vorschriften zu beachten?

Gruß Walter


----------



## Waldi1954 (6 Juli 2011)

Steuertrafo wieso?
Brauchst Du außer den DC 24Volt Spannung diese 230V noch anderweitig?
5Std. 24V a? Amper. Was für ein Netz hast Du? Mit MP-Leiter, ohne ST.
ohne MP-Leiter, Netzteil mit 400Volt.
PS. 24V minus erden.


----------



## MSB (6 Juli 2011)

1. Wenn du die komplette Steuerung, Bedienelemente, Sensorik, Aktorik, auf 24V DC aufbaust,
UND dein 24V USV Modul z.B. laut Datenblatt für SELV/PELV taugt, dann kannst du auf den Steuertrafo getrost verzichten.

2. Also DC-USV habe ich schon etliche verbaut, vorwiegend Siemens Sitop,
funktioniert, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.

3. Das kommt jetzt darauf an, wie du "besondere" definierst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## o.s.t. (6 Juli 2011)

Auch meine Meinung: Wenn du sonst keine 230VAC brauchst, kannst du den Steuertrafo weglassen. Auch wenn du 230VAC bräuchtest, musst du nicht zwangsläufig einen 230:230 Steuertrafo nehmen, ausser galvanische Trennung ist zwingend.

Die Sitop DC USV verbauen wir seit ca. 10 Jahren in 100er.Mengen - laufen problemlos

o.s.t.


----------



## Walter S. (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo!!

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Zu Waldi1954

Ich brauche die 230V nicht weiter im Steuerstromkreis. Die 5 Std möchte ich überbrücken, um eine Signalisierung im Fehlerfall (ext. Blinklicht)zu ermöglichen. Zur Info: einige Pumpenstationen, die kleinen mit einer und zwei Pumpen werden kein GSM Modem erhalten. Die Signalisierung soll über einen größeren Zeitraum laufen (auch wenn der Fi rausgefallen ist).
Natürlich muss der Leistungsbedarf der DC Seite ermittelt werden. Aber ich bin noch in der Planungsphase und wollte erst einmal die Möglichkeiten der Pufferung abchecken.

Als Versorgungsnetz habe ich ein TN-CS Netz 3 Phasen 400V.
Die Teilung des PEN wird IM HAK vorgenommen und dann seperat zum Schaltschrank geführt (N/PE).

Warum 24V Minus erden?


Zu MSB und o.s.t:

Ich habe in der DIN VDE 0113 gelesen:

Versorgung der Steuerstromkreise nur durch Trenntransformatoren
(Ausnahme: Maschinen mit einzigem Motoranlasser und max. zwei Steuergeräten)

Da es sich um die Stationen der Kommunen handelt, wollte ich auf die sicher Seite gehen. Den Trenntransformator habe ich auf 230V/230V ausgelegt, weil ich über das DC-USV System von AkkuTec gestolpert bin.
Eingangsseite 230V AC, Ausgang 24V DC.

Ich lasse mich aber gehrne von euch belehren!!!:wink:

Gruß Walter


----------



## Waldi1954 (7 Juli 2011)

Hallo lieber Walter S.
Zu deinen ag ST. Bitte erkläre mir den Unterschied zwischen einen Trenntrafo 230/230VAC und einen (Trenn)netzteil 230VAC/24VDC. Beide sind galvanisch getrennt.
Oder andersrum gefragt, wo steht geschrieben, dass wenn meine Steuerspannung 24VDC ist ich erst einen TT vor meinen Netzteil schalten muss.
Wie Du selber geschrieben hast, brauchst Du die 230VAC sonst nicht.
Der Minus muss nicht geerdet werden, wenn Du eine Isolationsmessung der gesamten Anlage durchführst. Hierfür findest Du bestimmt weitere Informationen auf diesem Forum. Gleiches gilt aber auch für den ST.
Beide Systeme könnten sonst Träger gräflicher Ströme oder Spannungen sein, die zur Gefahr von Leib und Leben bzw. Sachschäden führen. (Spannungsverschleppung)
Meine Frage nach dem Stromverbrauch! Es gibt von Siemens sogenannte Power-Kondensatoren mit erheblicher Kapazität. Wenn nur eine Power-LED blinken soll wäre es eventuell ein Wartungsfreie Alternative. Diese habe ich schon verwendet zur USV-Versorgung in einen Maschinen Netzwert.
Selbstverständlich kannst Du aber auch den ST einsetzen, zufiel Sicherheit wurde noch nie bestraft.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Elektrochris (17 Juni 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte dieses Thema wieder auferstehen lassen, da ich derzeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehe. 
Schatlschränkchen mit einem FU und einem Motorschütz. 
Die Ansteuerung des FU`s und des Motorschützes soll über Knebelschalter realisiert werden.
Aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Meinungen im www und des doch schon älteren Beitrags auf dieser Seite wollt ich noch mal nachfragen, ob es hierzu einen aktuelleren Stand gibt.

Kann ich ohne einen Steuertrafo die 230/400V der Einspeisung als Steuerspannung benutzen oder brauche ich oben genannten Trenntrafo?
Ausgelegt soll die Anlage nach Maschinenrichtline werden


Vielen Dank!


----------

